# Gespeicherter Text in Word verschwunden



## IqpI (4. November 2013)

Hi,
ich raste hier gerade aus und verzweifle gerade etwas. Ich habe gestern an meiner Seminararbeit weitergeschrieben (in etwa 2 seiten) und dann per ,,Speichern" gespeichert. Auch hat Word nichts gesagt, als ich es geschlossen habe. Nun ist es so, dass all das weg ist. Ich habe eine automatische Wiederherstellungsdatei alle 10 Minuten, wo es aber keine gibt. Ich bin gerade leicht auf 180, da ich die Quellen und die Abzüge der Quellen alle habe, es fehlt jedoch die in Stundenlanger Arbeit zusammengefasste Textform (stunden, weil ich aus allem etwas gezogen habe und die quellen dann überprüft habe, usw. wer das schon gemacht hat weiß wie kacke das ist.). Ich hoffe irgendjemand kann mir helfen, weil ich sonst meine beiden Bildschirme vom Tisch trete. ich habe wirklich Null Lust nochmal den ganze Scheiß zu schreiben.

LG Iq


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. November 2013)

Handelt es sich um eine "docx"-Datei (also Office2010 oder neuer)?
In dem Falle kannst du versuchen, die Datei zu kopieren und die Endung "docx" einfach durch "zip" zu ersetzen (denn formattechnisch ist das dasselbe) - dann kannst du den Inhalt der Datei in der Ordnerstruktur sehen und darin enthaltene Dateien mit einem Texteditor öffnen. Da geht dir zwar die ganze Formatierung hops aber zumindest deine Textstellen/Daten wären (sofern die Daten noch da sind) gerettet.


----------



## IqpI (4. November 2013)

Ja ist eine docx, aber ich habe keine Endung angezeigt, da mein Computer weiß mit was er sie öffnen muss  
meinst du damit die Arbeit an sich, oder aber die Sicherungsdatei? weil von letzterer hat mir office nicht eine einzige angelegt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. November 2013)

In einem Ordner oben links auf Organisieren--> Ordner und Suchoptionen -->Ansicht --> Dateiendungen bei bekannten Dateitypen ausblenden Haken wegmachen --> deine Endungen werden wieder angezeigt und können mit F2 geändert werden.
(ist übrigens generell zu empfehlen da man so evtl böse Dateiendungen / Viren leichter erkennt und die Text.exe nicht nur als harmlose Textdatei sieht...)

Ich meine dabei die Datei an sich, also die Beispiel.docx in Beispiel.zip umbenennen und mit einem Packprogramm deiner Wahl oder Windows selbst öffnen - dann siehst du die Rohdateien.


----------



## IqpI (4. November 2013)

Ja, das hat soweit geklappt, wo kann ich dann die getippten Sachen finden?


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. November 2013)

Hmmm das kommt auf deine Formatierung an und was alles wie in der Datei drin ist - die ganze Struktur ist von Word dynamisch verwaltet. Das kann ich dir also leider nicht pauschal sagen. 

Ich habs bei mir grade versucht und den meisten Text bei ...\word\document.xml gefunden. Ob das aber immer so sein muss weiß ich nicht.


----------



## IqpI (4. November 2013)

Ok, Office hat es aus reiner Lust nicht gespeichert (in document ist es soweit wie ich gekommen bin) -.- gibt es einen speziellen Speicherort für die ,,Speichern" Funktion, wenn noch keine datei vorhanden war? vielleicht war office auch einfach blöd


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. November 2013)

Der Standardordner dürfte irgendwo in den "Eigenen Dateien" sein, sprich c:\benutzer\(Nutzername)\Eigene Dokumente oder ähnliches.

Wenn die Datei aber noch nirgends gespeichert wurde / noch nicht existiert fragt Word dich bei der "Speichern" Funktion nach wo dus hin haben willst, sprich aus "speichern" wird ohne vorhandene Datei automatisch "speichern unter".


----------



## IqpI (4. November 2013)

Weder das eine noch das andere. Ich brauche jetzt eine Minute um mich zu sammeln, um dann mit einem Roundhouse kick meinen Schreibtisch abzuräumen und meinen Pc zu einer metallkugel zu vermöbeln.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. November 2013)

Kann ich nachvollziehen... ist mir auch schon passiert. 

Aber bevor du deinen PC vermöbelst - reg dich irgendwie sonstwie ab, das ist billiger. Falls du ne Squashhalle in der Nähe hast: Das hilft super


----------



## IqpI (4. November 2013)

Naja das würde auf der anderen Seite bedeuten: neuer Pc  
Naja musik und jetzt dann fußball sollte auch helfen, aber trotzdem, könnte ich noch was eintreten 
Habs aber wieder gemacht, und diesmal 6 mal gespeichert und mir selbst per email geschickt, wenn jetzt dasselbe nochmal passiert, dann schmeiß ich die schule und gewinn im lotto


----------

